# unfriendly cat



## sheilall (Feb 2, 2011)

Lucy my cat is 6 and has always been aloof and quite unfriendly.She came as a kitten. She does not like to be picked up and we never hear her purring. She goes out most mornings and stays out till early evening coming in to eat.After she has eaten she goes upstairs and never wants to sit in the lounge with the rest of us. I have another dog and cat but they have been here the same time(more or less) as her so that is not the problem.How can I make her more friendly? Maybe I should buy her some toys and interact with her more. She does sleep on my bed which I read is a sign of bonding.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sheilall said:


> Lucy my cat is 6 and has always been aloof and quite unfriendly.She came as a kitten. She does not like to be picked up and we never hear her purring. She goes out most mornings and stays out till early evening coming in to eat.After she has eaten she goes upstairs and never wants to sit in the lounge with the rest of us. I have another dog and cat but they have been here the same time(more or less) as her so that is not the problem.How can I make her more friendly? Maybe I should buy her some toys and interact with her more. She does sleep on my bed which I read is a sign of bonding.


You say Lucy has always been the way she is now.Did you give her a lot of attention/playtime while she was growing up.Kittens love to play and be fussed that is usually when the bonding happens.Not all cats are lap cats ,not all cats purr and definitely not all cats like to be picked up.The fact that you ask should you buy some toys makes me think that she has nothing to take her interest,scratch posts,cat trees,and things she can have interactive play with.If you want her to be with you more then some dangler pole toys ,balls /mice to chase would be a good place to start.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Alternatively, you could just wait for seven or eight more years! Some cats become quite soft and homeloving in their old age, like my husband's cat Toto, who was a vile animal in his younger days, due to a bad start in life. He's quite a cutey pie now he's fourteen and will happily snooze on the back of the sofa all day and sit on knees.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

My cat who passed away last yr at 18, was quite aloof in her younger years, even as a kitten she didn't want to spend much time with us despite our best efforts, she just wanted to go off and do her own thing, then when she turned about 10 she turned into a very loving lap cat, some cats just have that kind of personality,
But i agree with buffie, getting some interactive toys and things to keep her entertained, plus some yummy treats that she associates with you, should help.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know about adult cats, but my Ari was very shy and fearful when she arrived (at 4 months old). I followed the tips on the http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/115412-types-cat-aggression-signs-how-combat.html and started to see some improvement. So far (three months later) she still doesn't like to be lifted, but she loves 15 minutes of morning cuddles on my lap (when she purrs so intensely that drools all over my arm) and sleeps on a chair by my side all afternoon.


----------

